# Czy można być informatykiem nie znając się na elektronice?

## vutives

Siema. Nachodzi mnie ciągle taka rozkmina. Poszedłem na informatykę na polibudzie w warszawie. Jak pewnie sporo osób zdaje sobie sprawę, spotkałem się z takimi przedmiotami jak podstawy elektroniki czy wprowadzenie do systemów cyfrowych. Powiem szczerze, że są to doświadczenia raczej dla mnie nieprzyjemne. Na samą myśl o transformatorach, asemblerze, multiplekserach, tranzystorach i innych cudach robi mi się niedobrze. Po prostu tego nie lubię i nie ogarniam. Dlatego też nachodzą mnie takie wątpliwości - czy te studia mają sens, jeśli tego typu przedmioty zalicza się aby na "3" i z głowy? Czy można być potem dobrym informatykiem? Czy gość, który zajmuje się programowaniem w Javie czy C++ musi potrafić zaprojektować sumator dwucyfrowych liczb dziesiętnych za pomocą 4bitowych multiplekserów z 1bitowym wejściem adresowym, sumatorów  4 bitowych i 4 bitowych komparatorów?

----------

## Belliash

Wszystko zalezy.

Informatyka to obszerna dyscyplina. Na studiach ucza wszystkiego po trochu. Chyba kazdy powinien wiedziec jak dziala komputer? Co to jest multiplekser i demultiplekser, sumatory i komparatory, etc? Jakie mamy rodzaje bramek i w ogole. Nie wyobrazam sobie aby nie uczyli np minimalizacji funkcji.

A czy to potrzebne? Zalezy od specjalnosci. Programista akurat wiedziec to powinien. Dzis C++, jutro asembler. Poza tym nie utozsamiaj sobie programistow z osobami piszacymi soft na komputery klasy x86. Mamy tez szereg innych urzadzen, mikrokontrolery itp. Pisze sie zarowno sterowniki do urzadzen, jak i oprogramowanie ktore wgrywa sie do urzadzen.

----------

## sebas86

Można.

Ale generalnie elektronika nie jest taka straszna, pomyśl przez chwilę, że taki tranzystor odkryto przez przypadek - ot ktoś pracował nad zupełnie innym zastosowaniem krzemu i sru... A jak przyswoisz kilka podstaw to trochę naturalniejsze wydają się inne rzeczy.

----------

## soban_

To zalezy od kierunku jaki w przyszlosci sobie wyznaczysz. Informatyk to zbyt ogolne pojecie dzisiaj, nie idzie sie do ginekologa jak boli ucho - prawda? ( : Bez elektroniki da sie zyc, jednak warto wiedziec w przyszlosci gdzie szukac informacji jesli takowa potrzeba nastapi.

----------

## sherszen

Elektronika, te całe układy cyfrowe to jakieś nieporozumienie. Dobijały mnie sprawozdania z laboratoriów, a na laboratoriach nic specjalnego się nie robiło... pojedyncze elementy się badało bez żadnych kombinacji - nie potrafiłbym tego użyć w praktyce.

Na studiach jakoś trzeba próbować łączyć poszczególne przedmioty. Od elektroniki są koledzy z robotyki i automatyki. Ich uczą obwodów elektronicznych nie na jednych zajęciach raz na 2 tygodnie, ale codziennie mają coś z tej działki. A Ty byś chciał to zrozumieć od tak? Jest zbyt dużo przedmiotów, a wszystko trzeba zaliczyć. Ty masz mieć ogólne pojęcie...  :Smile: 

----------

## Dagger

Osoboscie uwazam, ze kazde studia to strata czasu pod wzgledem nauki. Na studia malo kto idzie nauczuc sie czegos konkretnego.

Osobiscie skonczylem 2 uczelnie i z perspektywy czasu dochodze do wniosku, ze nie nauczyly mnie one absolutnie niczego konkretnego. Studia nie sa po to, zeby Cie czegos nauczyc. Studia sa przede wszystkim po to, zeby odworzyc Ci oczy na swiat - pokazac jak wiele rzeczy jest tam i zachecic Cie zebys sam zaczal rozwijac sie w kierunku ktory Cie interesuje.

Niestety wiekszosc publicznych uczelni narzuca program w ktorym moga wrzucic starych dziadkow ktorzy po prostu nie chca isc na emeryture a tak naprawde nikomu nie sa juz do niczego potrzebni (slowa mojego serdecznego przyjaciela, ktory jest obecnie dr hab). Wiec konczysz z przedmiotami roznego typu ktorych nigdy w zyciu nie bedziesz potrzebowal (jak np rysunech techniczny na zarzadzaniu i marketingu).

Wiec zeby lepiej odpowiedziec na Twoje pytanie - wszystko zalezy od tego co zamiezasz w zyciu robic.

Jezeli zamiezasz pracowac jako programista, to musisz spedzic duzo czas uczac sie pic - inaczej nie bedziesz w stanie przetrwac zycia jako programista  :Smile:  Tak na powaznie - w dzisiejszych czasach glowny nacisk kladziony jest na jezyki programowania wysokiego poziomu, w ktorych to prawie nigdy nie bedziesz potrzebowal postaw elektroniki. Jezeli natomiast zamiezasz zajac sie programowaniem na najnizszym poziomie - jak pisanie sretownikow - podstawowa wiedza z elektroniki moze Ci sie przydac. Jezeli zamiezasz zajac sie sieciami czy systemami - elektronika jest Ci tak samo ptrzebna jak historia starozytnego Egiptu.

Informatyka jest niezmiernie szeroka dziedzina. Czy elektronika bedzie Ci potrzebna czy nie - to zalezy od wyboru Twojej specializacji. Natomiast jedno jest pewne - mozna byc dobrym informatykiem nie znajac elektroniki.

----------

## happ

Dagger studia że niczego nie uczą to wiemy, ale to nie jest podstawówka osobiście tak sobie bym wyobrażał całą edukację

1. Podstawówka - wciskane są tam wszystkie przedmioty, aby dziecku nadać kształt myślowy i jeśli będzie szedł do szkoły średniej, to będzie z grubsza wiedział jaki zawód chce w przyszłości wykonywać i iść do szkoły średniej uczącej w tym kierunku...

2. Szkoła średnia - tutaj uczą tylko i wyłącznie tego co ma kandydat po ukończeniu szkoły umieć praktycznie robić + niektóre elementy z podstawówki - np. profil mechanika pojazdów samochodowych uczy kandydata szykować pojazdy, posługiwać się narzędziami + dodatki takie jak matematyka (na jakimś poziomie średnim), fizyka (tak tylko do przeanalizowania) oraz jakieś elementy elektryki, elektroniki etc... - ale główny nacisk powinien być kładziony na tzw rzemiosło.

3. Studia - tutaj wg mnie nie powinni uczyć pierdół nikomu nie potrzebnych - wiemy, że wychodząc po studiach to co zakuliśmy na nich nijak ma się do życia zawodowego - chyba, że taki delikwent zostanie naukowcem xD - ALE jeśli już znajdzie się student po technikum samochodowym na studiach i obierze sobie specjalność np inżynier powiedzmy silników (ogólnie coś związanego z branżą motoryzacyjną) to powinni na tym kierunku uczyć tylko i wyłącznie np projektowania i rozwiązywania problemów projektowych (student taki wie po technikum, jak wygląda silnik, z czego się składa, co tam jest, jak to działa etc... - więc taki delikwent chce się rozwinąć do inżyniera)

napisałem ogólnikowo, pominąłem praktyki w czasie wakacji, gdzie uczniowie szkół średnich jak i studenci mogliby przez lata nauki pracować dla firm i zdobywać tym samym doświadczenie zawodowe

więc po szkole średniej i studiach człowiek jest wyszkolony do pracy w przemyśle - wie co robić, jak się zachować, jakich narzędzi używać i nikogo nie potrzeba wdrażać (odnoszę to do dzisiejszego rynku pracy, gdzie każdy pracodawca narzeka, że szuka z min 2 letnim DOŚWIADCZENIEM) - i u wszystkich panuje przeświadczenie, że po studiach człowiek już wie wszystko - tylko nikt się nie kwapi do zatrudnienia kogoś bez doświadczenia zawodowego

A że w podstawówce potem w szkole średniej i na studiach ciągle są wałkowane jakieś podstawy blablabla - to się nie dziwmy, że ludzie po takich szkołach g... wiedzą, ciągle trzeba ich wdrażać do nauki zawodu etc... - ogólnie mówiąc w naszym szkolnictwie jest śmietnik/burdel czy jak to tam nazwać...

a co do wątku tematu - informatyk i elektronika to dwa różne światy 

elektronika ci się przyda wówczas, jeśli zaprojektujesz jakiś układ i znając jakiś język programowania, będziesz chciał ten układ oprogramować i załóżmy wypuścić na rynek...

jeśli nie lubisz elektroniki, a lubisz programować, to nie będzie to dla ciebie ujmą, tylko będziesz programistą - ewentualnie przy programowaniu jakichś urządzeń elektronicznych np przy pisaniu sterownika do karty graficznej, będzie ci potrzebna dokumentacja o działaniu tej karty, portach etc... żebyś wiedział jak to oprogramować

trzecie wyjście, po prostu lubisz programować i piszesz systemy operacyjne, programy użytkowe, a o elektronice zapominasz i śpisz spokojnie  :Smile: 

chyba, że nie lubisz ani programować, ani nie lubisz elektroniki, tylko lubisz naprawiać sprzęt, instalować programy etc... to też jest informatyk

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie myl informatyka z programistą.

----------

## lsdudi

 *vutives wrote:*   

>  Czy gość, który zajmuje się programowaniem w Javie czy C++ musi potrafić zaprojektować sumator dwucyfrowych liczb dziesiętnych za pomocą 4bitowych multiplekserów z 1bitowym wejściem adresowym, sumatorów  4 bitowych i 4 bitowych komparatorów?

 

przeciez to jest cwiczenie praktyczne z logiki :] każdy taki schemat mozesz szybko zapisac jako program komputerowy. Żadna filozofia.

Informatyk-> kolo który naprawia drukarkę pani krysi z ksiegowości.

A programista programiście nie równy.

----------

